# Iphone Picture Duplication



## Rushy82 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey all, I have been trying to work this out but can't. Everytime I sync my Iphone to Itunes to put my photo file back on, it is duplicating the file (putting the same photo file on my Iphone twice!) However many times I try to correct this I can't. Can someone please help?
Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what happens if you delete both pictures on the iphone then sync?


----------



## Rushy82 (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't, it is syncing the same file (with numerous photos in it) twice onto my iphone but because they are folders, i can't delete them off my iphone as they are not in the camera roll.


----------

